# New Northern Spiny-tailed gecko enclosure



## BigDaddyO (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi guys,
Just finished rehousing for my northern spiny-tailed gecko pair (and their U.milli house mate)
Pretty happy with how it looks. Thoughts?


----------



## saintanger (Jun 28, 2013)

very nice, i really love spiny tailed geckos and hope to get some this year.

how do the different species get along?


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 28, 2013)

Prefectly fine. The big male spiny and the milli cuddle up in the tube at night sometimes.
Lol probably end up with some weird hybrid species babies 

I've also got a pair of ackie monitors which until recently were sharing with a pair of bearded dragons for about 4 months. Never had a single issue. Separated now that i have more space.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 28, 2013)

I suggest putting some metal flyscreen around the light cage... you'd be supprised how small a hole this buggers can squeeze into. Apart from that looks good mate plenty of branches for them and some leaves for shade.


----------

